# Bleeding at 38 weeks! Any experience?



## KatiePC

I woke up this morning and as ever had to go straight for a wee. However, on wiping, I noticed some bright red blood. I have bled before now, the last time being about 31 weeks,and it was never explained as to why I bled. I put a pad on, and the bleeding seems to have stopped. Phoned the delivery suite, and they told me to call again if it gets heavier or I start contracting, or I getworried about movements(I've felt him move since so not neurotic with worry!). I'm uncomfortable as ever, but not in any severe pain. Just wondered if anyone else has had similar experience at this stage. I'm wondering if it was a show, but it didn't have any obvious mucous. Any feedback appreciated. I have the midwife this morning anyway, but would be nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Cat lady

Poor you hun, it is a worry, I have a cervical abrasion so I tend to get small amount of bleeding almost weekly. But that sounds more like your bloody show (Not that I have actually experienced it), I know some of the girls here have lost plug before show and had show before losing plug! You have done the right thing by contacting the hospital and now relax! Watch some rubbish morning tv, I personally love Psych on the hallmark channel!! Unfortunately - I have to go to work - only another two weeks though!! YAY!!
Thinking of you hun! Try not to worry.
xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I didn't think a bloody show was bright red blood hun, more dark. But as it has stopped & you have felt him perhaps just run it pass your midwife? If it starts go straight to hospital xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scampie

Yeh i also heard that shows and any kind of normal blood should be dark and look like slightly old blood. Just keep an eye on it and if you see any more then call them back up to get checked out. Lets hope it starts something off for you x


----------



## KatiePC

I'd prefer it if he could wait til next week, I'm having the newcarpets laid then!!


----------



## LoobyBump

KatiePC said:


> I'd prefer it if he could wait til next week, I'm having the newcarpets laid then!!

:haha::haha::haha: Ohhh, that made me giggle!

I'm sure your midwife will reassure you this morning hun xxx


----------



## Scampie

Lmao you sound like me. Everyone else willing out their babies as soon as possible while i make excuses as to why he cant come yet as there are things to sort out first, lol!


----------



## dt1234565

As it has stopped i would say its probably ok, keep an eye and see if it starts again.

I could well be your show too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatiePC

Saw the midwife, she just said the same - to go to hospital if the bleeding returns, even without pains. Bizarre though as I had ketones in my urine. First time that has happened!! She also said good luck in the case that I don't make my appt next week. That frightened me!! He's now 3/5 engaged too. Scary final few days!!!


----------



## lauralora

hope things have stopped for you, ive experienced unexplained bleeds in the past, they scare the sh*t out of me lol. i probs would have gone straight to hospital but then again im a worrier :D

glad your ok now xx


----------



## chief's wife

hope all is well


----------



## mmkhwanazi

Hello to all!

I woke up this morning and went to pee. When I was whiping there was spots of bright red blood! I put on a pad just incase bt there is nuthing on it and the baby is still moving. Here in South Africa we don't have the privillage to call our docs so was wondering wats happening? I am 38 weeks preggzi!


----------

